# gnuplot: rotate 3D plots



## giometz (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, I need to rotate a 3D plot using the mouse, but I can't make it work. I plot on X11 and I have tried to write "set mouse" in gnuplot but it still doesn't work. How can I make it work?


----------

